# Suggest a 20" - 22" LCD



## adithestar (Aug 20, 2010)

Heyy guys, i need an LCD display (20" - 22") mostly for watching HD movies,, my budget is 10k,, thnkss


----------



## mavihs (Aug 20, 2010)

check out BenQ! they have good monitors within 10k!


----------



## adithestar (Aug 20, 2010)

yeah,, im thinkin bout BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor ,, maybe gonna get it, thnkss


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 14, 2010)

You may consider this...

*cdn.techdaring.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/acer-s1-lcd-monitor.jpg
*forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/10381/643145.jpg
*forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/10381/643146.jpg

Official Specs:

Size / Type  	
    23" wide TFT LED

Panel Technology / Special Feature 	
    TN (twisted nematic)
    White LED backlight

Maximum Resolution 	
    1920 x 1080

Maximum Refresh Rate 	
    60Hz

Horizontal / Vertical Frequency 	
    64KHz - 83KHz / 50Hz - 75Hz

Dynamic Contrast Ratio 	
    12,000,000:1

Horizontal / Vertical Viewing Angles 	
    170°/160°

Brightness 	
    250 cd/m2

Response Time 	
    5ms

Pixel Pitch 	
    0.265mm

Maximum Colors Supported / Color Saturation 	
    Maximum: 16.7 million
    Saturation: 68% NTSC

Signal Connectors 	
    VGA, DVI, HDMI™ (HDCP)

Power 	
    Power Supply: 100V - 240V
    AC Adapter: External

    Power Consumption
    Energy Star® on: 28.2W
    Energy Star® typ: 17W
    Energy Star® sleep: 0.62W
    Energy Star® off: 0.51W

Audio 	
    No speakers

Mechanical Adjustments 	
    Tilt: -5° ~ 15°
    Swivel: No
    Pivot: No
    Height Adjustment: No
    Detachable foot stand: Yes

Kensington® Lock Slot / VESA Wall Mount 	
    Supported

Dimensions & Weight 	
    21.3" (542.2mm) W x 12.9" (328.1mm) D x 15.9" (403.0mm) H
    7.4 lb. (3.36kg)

Videos:






> Pros and Cons:
> 
> Pros:
> 1.  Cheapest LED Monitor available (about *10.8k* as listed in deltapage.com)
> ...


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 14, 2010)

^^what is the model number?
sorry cannot check the youtube videos now...in office...moreover only first picture is visible (in case you have provided details on second/third pic)


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 14, 2010)

its acer s231hl led monitor
btw why do i always get 'message too short error' when i make a new thread


----------

